# Visa4uk payment problem



## beijing06 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,

My girlfriend has tried over 20 times today from Vancouver to pay for, and submit, her completed online UK visa application, but every time the message below appears on the VISA4UK website....
.
VERY FRUSTRATING, as usual there is no-one you can phone directly and speak to.
Anyone had this experience, what is the solution ????????????

I dont want to lose the application under the 7 day rule and have to start again, any help very much appreciated.....



Secure Payment Page
Sorry, there was an error in processing this transaction:
ORDER PROBLEM
The information sent from the merchant's site is invalid or incomplete. Please send the following information to the merchant:
The transaction cannot be processed due to the following:

The specified order cannot be found, or the order is already paid.
Server information 28/May/2012 18:32:09 Server ID mm2imsps2p (WPReq-1140216)


WorldPay (UK) Limited © 2011


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> The specified order cannot be found, or the order is already paid.


This line suggests one possibility is that the application payment might have gone through. Is it possible she clicked a button twice if the page was being slow?

The application should stay 'live' if you revisit it and re-save the form (this resets the date counter). My partner used Visa4UK and we managed to keep our form live for three weeks before submitting it. 

You need to wait 24 hours to see whether they did receive the payment. If they didn't, UKBA advises to clear your browser cache when experiencing problems and try again (print out your existing form, then after clearing the browser cache, copy the answers into a brand new form).


----------



## regz (Jun 4, 2012)

we have the same problem pal,
very frustrating


----------



## tajhan (Oct 29, 2013)

I experienced the same problem.

The bank having issued my MasterCard called me and inform me that the UK BA are capable of full MasterCard SecureCode transactions, and although they are obliged to, they did not ask for the MasterCard SecureCode and that is why MasterCard declined to pay - all the more so as MasterCard again and again experienced many fraudulent activities with transactions to UK BA. I was advised to use PayPal in case of transactions to UK BA.


----------

